# Radials or Bias Tires?



## Matias52 (Jul 11, 2012)

Currently running 27 Kenda Bear Claw HTRs on my 2012 Brute 750. Kind of considering new tires and not sure if to stick with radials which i would probably be getting the Outlaw radials or Interco Reptile. I do alot of everything with the bike, lots of trails and some mud, also its my hunting quad so i do alot of logging roads up north. Thinking bias tires wouldn't feel as stable on the roads and such.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Dylan Matias said:


> Currently running 27 Kenda Bear Claw HTRs on my 2012 Brute 750. Kind of considering new tires and not sure if to stick with radials which i would probably be getting the Outlaw radials or Interco Reptile. I do alot of everything with the bike, lots of trails and some mud, also its my hunting quad so i do alot of logging roads up north. Thinking bias tires wouldn't feel as stable on the roads and such.


I used to say only radials on Brutes because the suspension lends itself better to radials then bias plys but..over the years I found little difference. Personally, I like a radial on everything. I believe the longer contact patch will always give better traction and control results in any situation as it does on cars and trucks. I say pick a few tires, read reviews until you can't anymore, then pick one. There is no one "do-all" tire out there. There is only the one that does what you do..the best for you.


----------

